# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  .•:*¨`*:•. اختصارات للماسنجر خياااااااال .•:*¨`*:•.

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

* 
أتمنى تعجبكم






























يتبــــــــــــــــع 
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**
**

**

**

**

**
*يتبـــــــــع*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

**

**

**

**
**

**

**

**

**

*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

رووعــــــــه 

يسلموو  خيتوو المشــــــاكسـه ع الموضوع ..

يعطيـــــــك الف عـــافيه ..


بنتظار جديدك ..


تحياتي

----------


## حكاية حب

الحركتاات دي تعجبني
بس ولا رمز عندي في الايميل أضاايق لم أحطهم بس أحب أشكاالهم
عالعمووم
مشكور غاليتي والله يعطيج ألف ألف عاافيه

----------


## ميعاد

مررررررررره جنان
يسلموووووووووو الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

_يسلموووووووووووو على الاختصارات الروعه_

_ولا حرمنا جديدكـ_

_تحيــــــــــــــاتي_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلموووووووووو على المرور*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

يسلمووو على الرمووز الحلوة

الله يعطيج العافيه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلموووووووووو

دمت بوود ...

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلموووووو على المررورر*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلموووو على التوووااجد*

----------


## دموع الشوق

يعطيك 1000 عافيه مرسيه مره حلوه
تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## 88-ASal

مررررررره روعه,يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شكرااا ع المرور*

----------


## صمت السنين

_يسلموووووووووووو على الاختصارات الروعه

ولا حرمنا جديدكـ_

_تحيــــــــــــــاتي_
*صمت السنين*

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

مشكوووووووووووره أختي 

روعه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شكـــراا على المرور*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
شكررررررررررررررررا...........
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على المرور

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أحلى مشاكسة .._
_تسلمين خيتو .._
_مجهود رائع .._
_ الله يعطيك العافية .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

لك مني جزيل الشكر عمري..
ع الإختصارات الرووووعة..
يعطيك ربي العافية..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> _أحلى مشاكسة .._
> _تسلمين خيتو .._
> _مجهود رائع .._
> _الله يعطيك العافية .._
> _دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._



يسلموووو على المرور

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> لك مني جزيل الشكر عمري..
> ع الإختصارات الرووووعة..
> يعطيك ربي العافية..



شكــــــــرااا على المرور

----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووووعة تسلمي المشاكسة على الاختصارات الرائعة 

لاحرمنا من جديدك المميز 


تحياتي

----------


## حياتي القمر

حلوين مره وشكرا

----------


## دموع جارفه

بصراحه جدا روعه تسلمي المشاكسه ..
  تقبلي مروري..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكـــــراً على المرور

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يســــــلمـــــو ع المرور

----------


## دموووع الوله

يسلمو خيتي 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو على الصور حلوووووووووه  مررررررررررره    و



الله يعطيك العافيه  :wink: 


                             تحياتي  :cool:

----------


## زهرة الصباح

رووووووووعه 

يسلمواا ع الرموز الجميله

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يسلمو خيتي 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



يسلموووو على المرور العطر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يسلمو على الصور حلوووووووووه مررررررررررره و
> 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



شكــــــراا على المرور

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> رووووووووعه 
> 
> يسلمواا ع الرموز الجميله
> 
> بانتظار جديدك



اهلين وشكــــــرا على المرور :cool:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذي أحلى وحده


رووووووعه



تسلمي المشااااااكسه

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> هذي أحلى وحده
> 
> 
> رووووووعه
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمي المشااااااكسه



الله يسلمك  
وحياك الله

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يسلمووووووووووو



اهلين  يسلموو على المرور وحياك الله

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يسلمو على الطرح



 
الله يسلمــــــك

----------


## mrboch

مشكوووره
لكن ولا صوره طالعه

----------


## المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> مشكوووره
> لكن ولا صوره طالعه



 
*غريب ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..



*الله يسلمك خيتووو*

----------

